# Turducken Fatty



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 19, 2008)

Most of you know what a Turducken is...was thinking about trying something, but don't know if it would be to dry or what.  Was going to try 1 pound of ground turkey, 1 pound of ground chicken, and 1 pound of ground duck and spread out thin and on top of each other and fill the inside with rice dressing, dirty rice.  Do you think there would not be enough fat in it or would I have to add ground pork also?  I know it would be a large fattie, btu anyways.  Any input from you expert Fattie makers would be appreciated.


----------



## wutang (Sep 19, 2008)

I have used ground turkey twice. The first time it was really soft, I had to lay it on a piece of foil to cook. The second time I mixed the ground turkey with some ground pork and it was a perfect consistency-rolled out easy and stayed together fine. That second fattie was a layer of rolled out meat then a layer of stuffing, then another layer of rolled out meat and then a layer of a different kind of stuffing all rolled up to a big double-decker fattie. It was big but cooked up fine-I think the turducken fattie would be fine. Our bottom/outer layer was about 1 1/4 lbs and the second/inner layer was about 3/4 lb of meat.


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 19, 2008)

maybe try adding a layer of thin slice bacon in between each layer. Where the heck to do you get ground duck??


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 19, 2008)

I was wondering that my self
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .  You may be able to get a duck breast or two and run them through a meat grinder.  If you find ground duck, do tell, as im sure that im not the only one curious about it.


----------



## wutang (Sep 19, 2008)

I was wondering as well. I remember calling a bunch of places trying to find some before the fattie throwdown but coming up empty. One place the guy on the other end of the phone kinda laughed when I asked him. Good luck-


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 19, 2008)

Have duck, have grinder, have ground duck.. Thanks for all the info. Think I am going to give it a try. Lots of good ideas..Wutang like your idea, what kind fo stuffing did you use?


----------



## vlap (Sep 19, 2008)

grrr... you stole my thunder. I was planning on doing one as well.

Try a turkey sausage instead, then a layer of chicken apple sausage. For the duck I was going to saute a duck breast slice thin and make a layer that way. Might add some stuffing for the middle.


----------



## wutang (Sep 19, 2008)

One layer of stuffing was a hamburger based stuffing that my wife makes-"old family recipe" that we cooked the night before. The other layer of stuffing was a box of Stove Top that we added cranberries and slivered almonds to while making it.  The hamburger stuffing is ground beef, finely chopped onion, finely chopped celery, parsley, chopped hard boiled eggs, parmesan and romano cheese, and a few other things I can't remember. (I am at work and the recipe is at home) It is AWESOME.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 19, 2008)

use turkey thigh meat - it's a lot more succulent than the breast and usually comes with  alittle fat. Likewise ducks have loads of fat on them. Fat isn't going to be your problem. lol
But rice ? Why poison your meat with rice ? (I don't eat rice - sometimes I seem to be the only person on the planet with sense enough not to eat dead maggots ;-)


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 19, 2008)

This sounds really really good.  I'm not sure I'd use duck breast - but maybe some confit (duck legs and thighs) shredded.  The big thing we didn't like about the last turducken we had was too much stuffing.  Might just do a nice stuffing with crawdads (or shrimp).   (reminder to self:  stop at Asian Supermarket and buy a bunch of duck leg quarters and beg for duck fat!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sounding better and better.


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh [email protected] so many recipes, so many ideas, so little time!


----------

